# Brad Miller's Regular Season



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

how good do you guys think brad miller would be during the regular season, how much points is he worth with Webber, Bibby, Stojakovic in??

Also, how do you think he would do guarding shaq, because thats what he just might be doing in the playoffs, if we play the lakers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

10 points, 8 boards


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

ya, maybe even 11 10 or something.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Last year he averaged 13.1 points and 8.3 rebounds playing 31.1 minutes per game. I doubt he gets that many minutes while spliting time with Vlade.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think something along the lines of 10/7 in 28 MPG or so.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

He might not have to share to many mins with Vlade if he thinks it is better for the team. Vlade would do something like that, that's y us Kings fans like him so much as a person.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's not as if Divac is just about done -- I'm assuming he's still going to get in the high 20's in MPG.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I hope he can at least get a double double!! I mean, even Troy Murphy gets double doubles. Not taking anything away from Troy, but I doubt he will ever land a contract as big as Brad's.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

He will get about 11 and 7. Good #'s.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He will get decked atleast 3 times during the season.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

nah, he'll get at least 9 boards i think


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He will get decked atleast 3 times during the season.


sure man


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Ha, you gave him a million dollars for every stat he will get in a game this year. :clap:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Ha, you gave him a million dollars for every stat he will get in a game this year. :clap:


ONLY FROM A PACER FAN, NOT TO MENTION A BITTER ONE AT THAT.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> 
> 
> ONLY FROM A PACER FAN, NOT TO MENTION A BITTER ONE AT THAT.


It was still funny. :laugh: 
And true too!


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

I think he will get 14 and 9.

And Vlade's minutes and production will not be very high at all.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> It was still funny. :laugh:
> And true too!


Yah, I know!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Brad Miller will put you over the top


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow, this is old!


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Last season, Miller shot 72% FG against Shaq and got the fat man in foul trouble - both games. If he help the Kings sweep the Lakers like he help the Bull did two yrs ago, I'd have no problem with that.

But I am curious why, after a breakout 21 and 9 game against Boston in the playoff (Boston won), Isiah Thomas played him for 15mins or less in each of the next two games and the Pacers lost the series. You'd think an All-Star center is exacting what the Celtics was afraid of right?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good article on Brad Miller from the Sacramento Bee:

To Miller, bucks aren't cash or a Milwaukee team


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Last season, Miller shot 72% FG against Shaq and got the fat man in foul trouble - both games. If he help the Kings sweep the Lakers like he help the Bull did two yrs ago, I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Stats have it: Brad Miller better in middle than Shaq 



> When Sacramento Kings center Brad Miller was told he finished ahead of Shaquille O'Neal in a USA TODAY rating system, he was more than just a little surprised.
> "So I'm better than Shaq, huh?" Miller said facetiously. "That sounds like something my agent would come up with."
> 
> Miller, an undrafted 7-footer from Purdue, averaged 13.1 points and 8.3 rebounds, shot 49.3% and made the Eastern Conference All-Star team last season. Those numbers hardly compare to O'Neal's gaudy 27.5 points, 11.1 rebounds and 57.4% shooting.
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Won't Vlade and Miller also get minutes behind Webber? I think they'll only have a slight dip each. If a spot opens, they may hit their career averages too.

-Petey


----------

